# Frage zu vnstat

## Xe

Hi!

Ich nutze nun auch vnstat, um meinen Netzwerk-Traffic zu erfassen. Nun muss man ja ein "vnstat -u" ausführen, um die Datenbank auf den sktuellen Stand zu bringen.

Wie ist das aber mit dem Datenverlust? -Kommt es dazu, dass nicht mein kompletter Traffic erfasst wird, wenn mein System schon sehr lange läuft, ohne dass "vnstat -u" ausgeführt wurde? Wie oft muss ich, falls es hier zu Datenverlust kommen sollte, meine Datenbank updaten?

Schonmal Danke für die Beantwortung meiner Fragen  :Wink:  .

mfg

----------

## platinumviper

 *Xe wrote:*   

> Nun muss man ja ein "vnstat -u" ausführen, um die Datenbank auf den sktuellen Stand zu bringen.

 Du hast nicht gelesen, was nach der Installation am Bildschirm stand.

```
grep einfo /usr/portage/net-analyzer/vnstat/vnstat-1.4.ebuild
```

Wenn Du den Cron-Job aktivierst, kannst Du maximal die Daten einer Stunde verlieren. Alternativ kannst Du natürlich auch einen Cron-Job einrichten, der z.B. alle 5 Minuten updatet.

```
*/5 * * * *     /usr/bin/vnstat -u
```

platinumviper

----------

## Xe

Hi!

Erstmal Danke für deine Antwort!

Ich schreibe mir dann zum Updaten von vnstat selbst ein kleines Programm, das ca. alle 55 min "vnstat -u" ausführt, da ich keinen Cron-Daemon installiert habe und auch keinen mergen will, nur um vnstat updaten zu können...  :Wink: 

mfg

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ein Crondaemon ist doch genau ein Programm, dass zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten deine Programme ausführt, warum also selbst schreiben?  :Wink: 

Gibts irgendeinen Grund, warum du keinen Cron benutzt? Ressourcenverbrauch kann ja wohl kaum das Argument sein.

ChrisM

----------

## lostSoul

Andere Frage zu vnstat:

Obwohl ich die Updateprozedur im 5 minütigen Cron habe,

erscheint bei der Daily Auflistung an manchen Tagen Datenmengen 

im sehr hohem GB Bereich (meistens so um die 4GB Up/Down), 

obwohl das nicht einmal mit der Verbindung möglich ist  :Question: 

----------

## Xe

Hi!

@ChrisM

 *Quote:*   

> ein Crondaemon ist doch genau ein Programm, dass zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten deine Programme ausführt, warum also selbst schreiben? Wink 
> 
> Gibts irgendeinen Grund, warum du keinen Cron benutzt? Ressourcenverbrauch kann ja wohl kaum das Argument sein.

 

Systemressourcen stehen mir schon genügend zur Verfügung (AthlonXP 2500+ + 512MB RAM  :Wink:  ). Ich habe das teil nur schnell selbst aus Spaß am Coden geschrieben... Und da ich keinen Cron-Daemon installier habe, hat das selbst schreiben wohl auch nicht viel länger gedauert als das megren  :Wink:  .

Aber mal eine ganz andere Frage: Bist/Warst du bei ZFX in der Community aktiv?

mfg

----------

## ChrisM87

Hi,

ja, war ich ziemlich lange, bin sogar noch Member mit den zweitmeisten Posts und war Programmierberater (Moderator).

Leider bin ich in ZFX mit meiner Art an Patrick & co öfter angeeckt als sonstwo und irgendwann im November/Dezember habe ich dann Entschluss gefasst, aus dieser so genannten "Community" auszutreten, zumal ich ja selbst kaum noch Fragen hatte, sondern fast nur noch geantwortet hatte. Zu dem Verhalten der Administratoren will ich mal gar nichts sagen, die jeden dritten Thread dicht machen und der eine Admin, der heute wie damals anpflaumt und beleidigt (ohne jetzt Namen nennen zu wollen).

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass ich keine Spiele mehr programmiere, auch im IRC #zfx bin ich noch, da dort größtenteils vernünftige Leute sind.

ChrisM

PS: Bist du (noch) im ZFX? Immerhin scheinen die Posts ja stark zurückzugehen in letzter Zeit (was mich aber auch nicht wundert).

----------

## Xe

Hi!

@ ChrisM

lol  :Very Happy:  ... hast aber ehrlich gesagt schon recht  :Wink:  .

Ja, war dort mal Kurz, aber das ist schon über 2 Jahre her... Mir kam dein Nickname bekannt vor und ich dachte mir, dass ich den Nick bei ZFX schonmal gesehen habe.

mfg

----------

